# Dash warning lights help please... I have many!!



## danchiefton (Nov 19, 2012)

I have just don't the system check by pressing the button near the clock twice and have the following "faults"? Can anyone help with what they mean:

I can't upload pics so I will explain!!
1. Yellow dotted circle with a full circle inside with a pic if a light bulb with an x through it, underneath in red is the oil can pic

2. Again in yellow a bulb shape (no circles round it) with an x through the bulb, underneath is the water temp indicator in red.

3. Full circle in yellow with what I assume is brake pads round it (3 dashes each side of full circle following the circle shape) underneath in red is a circle with 2 semi circles each side with ! In it. Pretty sure this is pads???

That's it! I have read the book but I can't figure it out especially the first 2. I am a biff with cars btw lol


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

1 of them sounds like washer jets text your jets and report back lol.


----------



## nat11911 (Mar 24, 2012)

This might help...


----------



## JoeG2k (May 1, 2012)

When you press the button twice it just runs through all the symbols that could potentially be displayed.
They should all disappear after its completed the cycle.
If any are staying on then yes, there is a problem.


----------



## danchiefton (Nov 19, 2012)

Ah ha makes sense now thank you for putting that pic up. I have a brake pad fault/brake fault - pretty sure pads are nearly dead so that on priority lost. As for the other 2 it seems like side light, both work but changed to led type bulbs and possibly dipped/ rear lights. 
I shall check!!

None of the lights come on whilst driving its only when I ask the computer to go through the dis checks


----------

